# Mcpherson Hornet bow



## lkrus (Jul 8, 2004)

here ya go i took pics of both sides my bow is a lefty not sure if cams are right/left identical better safe then sorry


----------



## bigbuck280 (Jan 23, 2006)

lkrus said:


> here ya go i took pics of both sides my bow is a lefty not sure if cams are right/left identical better safe then sorry



Hey man, many thanks !!!!!!


----------

